# Yeast on my neck...



## knot_gillty (7/4/17)

So I brewed my first ever batch of mead last night. Went for the highly recommended JAO recipe. Did everything as instructed so I'm looking forward to how it turns out. My question to the brains trust is: when I pitched the yeast some stuck to the neck of the demijohn. Will this start smelling as it grows and taint the mead? I've never done any home brewing before so I'm not sure what the go is. 

Any help would be great. Cheers


----------



## Camo6 (7/4/17)

RDWAHAHB. Think of them as bouncers.


----------



## knot_gillty (7/4/17)

Camo6 said:


> RDWAHAHB.


I've just spent the last 20 minutes searching the forum for the meaning of this to no avail. **** it, google helped though. Hahaha. 

This is my first brew so as yet i can't have a homebrew.. I'll "sin" and have a Tooheys.. 

Cheers


----------



## SBOB (7/4/17)

knot_gillty said:


> .. I'll "sin" and have a Tooheys..


that barely even counts as beer


----------



## BKBrews (7/4/17)

Did you not shake it all up to aerate the wort?


----------



## knot_gillty (7/4/17)

BKBrews said:


> Did you not shake it all up to aerate the wort?


Shook shit out of it! This just liked the neck area i think and wanted to stay..


----------



## Bribie G (7/4/17)

Brand new $2 Aldi toothbrush, sterilised of course.


----------



## manticle (8/4/17)

I thought this was about some hipster neck beard craft beer gimmick.

I'm glad it isn't.


----------

